# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  اجمل صورة صورتها فى حياتى

## red_dragon

الصورة ديه بجد انا بعتبرها اجمل صورة انا صورتها لحد دلوقتى 
ولا انا بيتهيئلى مش عارف بقى ....
بس بجد بحب الصورة ديه قوى
قولولى رأيكم بقى ادى الصورة اهيه 



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الصوره ديه بقى محدش كتييير بيصورها ......يومها قلت اعمل حاجة جديدة (شوفوها بالمرة بقى )
والله ظريفه برضه   ::

----------


## حمادو

*بصراحة الصورة الاولى جميلة جدا جدا جدا*
*زاوية التصوير ماشاء الله رائعة جدا وجاية صح زي ما الكتاب قال* 
*هههههههههههههههه*

*الصورة التانية بتظهر اد ايه برج ايفل كبير جدا والبشر بالنسبة له صغيرين...*
*جميلة جدا برضه...*

*بصراحة احييك على التصوير الجميل دا*
*تسلم ايديك*
*تحياتي*

----------


## حنـــــان

الصورتين حلوين جدا يا ريد دراجون
انا فعلا عجبتني جدا فكرة الصورة الأولانية دي أول مرة أشوف البرج من الزاوية دي
تسلم ايدك وعايزين صورأكتر أكتر على طول!

----------


## red_dragon

> *بصراحة الصورة الاولى جميلة جدا جدا جدا*
> *زاوية التصوير ماشاء الله رائعة جدا وجاية صح زي ما الكتاب قال* 
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *الصورة التانية بتظهر اد ايه برج ايفل كبير جدا والبشر بالنسبة له صغيرين...*
> *جميلة جدا برضه...*
> 
> *بصراحة احييك على التصوير الجميل دا*
> *تسلم ايديك*
> *تحياتي*


ربنا يخليك حمادو باشا 
بعض ما عندكم والله 
انا يتهيئلى انى معرفش اظبط الزاوية ديه تانى  :: 

وشكرا على المرور   ::

----------


## red_dragon

> الصورتين حلوين جدا يا ريد دراجون
> انا فعلا عجبتني جدا فكرة الصورة الأولانية دي أول مرة أشوف البرج من الزاوية دي
> تسلم ايدك وعايزين صورأكتر أكتر على طول!


فعلا كل الناس بتحب تصوره من بعيد ....
الحمد لله ان الصورة طلعت كويسة لان فعلا البرج ضخم جدا لما بتقفى تحتيه و محتاج كاميرا بمواصفات عالية الى حدا ما عشان تقدر تجيبه كله

تحياتى لكى اختى حنان

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الله يا red_dragonالله الله....ليك حق تعتبرها أجمل صورة..لأنها تجنن بجد...

الزاوية غريبة و جديدة...و تحففففة...

بس أكيد الأجمل جاي..و لا ايه؟؟.... 

حقيقي الصورتين فن....تسلم ايدك...

تقبل تحياتي....

*

----------


## قلب مصر

فكرة الصورتين حلوة قوي وجديدة
بجد تسلم ايدك ريد دراجون على الصور الرائعة  :f:

----------


## عاشقة إسكندرية

*بجد احييك جدا على الصورتين الرائعتين
بس انا عجبتنى الاولى جدا
وفى انتظار المزيد*

----------


## red_dragon

> *
> الله يا red_dragonالله الله....ليك حق تعتبرها أجمل صورة..لأنها تجنن بجد...
> 
> الزاوية غريبة و جديدة...و تحففففة...
> 
> بس أكيد الأجمل جاي..و لا ايه؟؟.... 
> 
> حقيقي الصورتين فن....تسلم ايدك...
> 
> ...


متشكر جدا شعاع من نور
والله اتمنى ان الى جاى يكون اجمل .... ربنا يسهل بقى ...بس مش قبل اما اجيب كاميرا جديدة  :: 

شكرا على المرور

----------


## red_dragon

> فكرة الصورتين حلوة قوي وجديدة
> بجد تسلم ايدك ريد دراجون على الصور الرائعة


الله يسلمك قلب مصر 
وشكرا على مرورك الكريم

----------


## red_dragon

> *بجد احييك جدا على الصورتين الرائعتين
> بس انا عجبتنى الاولى جدا
> وفى انتظار المزيد*


شكر عاشقة الاسكندرية 
و فعلا انا بحب الصورة الاولانيه جدا

تحياتى

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله تسلم ايدك يا ريد دراجون 

صورتين حلوين جدا ما شاء الله 

والاولى حلوة جدا عجبتنى اكتر وان كانت فكرة التانية برضه غريبة

تسلم الايادى

----------


## red_dragon

> ما شاء الله تسلم ايدك يا ريد دراجون 
> 
> صورتين حلوين جدا ما شاء الله 
> 
> والاولى حلوة جدا عجبتنى اكتر وان كانت فكرة التانية برضه غريبة
> 
> تسلم الايادى


شكرا يا دكتورة
 مهو انا فعلا بحس ان الصورة الاولى ديه اجمل صورة انا صورتها لحد دلوقتى 

تحياتى

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*تخيل انا الصورة التانية عجبتني اكتر 

لا فعلا تسلم ايديك .. الصورة الاولى روعة بس مش عارف ليه كانت عايزة شوية ألوان !!*

----------


## red_dragon

> *تخيل انا الصورة التانية عجبتني اكتر 
> 
> لا فعلا تسلم ايديك .. الصورة الاولى روعة بس مش عارف ليه كانت عايزة شوية ألوان !!*


شكرا على المرور حضرة الظابط

بس قولى .... يعنى ايه عايزه شوية الوان  ؟؟؟

----------


## Emad.

صور رائعه تسلم ايدك 
انا صورت البرج كتير ولكن معنديش صوره زي صورك رائع تسلم ايدك

----------


## red_dragon

> صور رائعه تسلم ايدك 
> انا صورت البرج كتير ولكن معنديش صوره زي صورك رائع تسلم ايدك


الله يخليك
شكرا على المرور الكريم

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

تسلم ايدك 

جميله بجد

----------


## MwM

صور حلوة فعلا يا دراجون ، تسلم إيدك

----------


## red_dragon

> تسلم ايدك 
> 
> جميله بجد


الله يسلمك و شكرا على مرورك

----------


## ريـم

الصور جميلة جداً .. 
غير معتادة .. 
استمتعت و أنا قاعدة بأبص عليها ..
تحياتي..

----------


## red_dragon

> الصور جميلة جداً .. 
> غير معتادة .. 
> استمتعت و أنا قاعدة بأبص عليها ..
> تحياتي..


شكرا على مرورك 
انا مستغرب بصراحة انتم ازاى بتفتح معاكم الصفحات 
انا بقعد بالسعات عشان الصفحة تفتح  ::(:

----------


## سعوديه وافتخر

*ماشالله اخوي red dragon

عيني عليك بارد

اللقطه الاولى لقطة فنان

محترف

بالتوفيق لك

دمت مبدعا*

----------


## سعوديه وافتخر

*ماشالله اخوي red dragon

عيني عليك بارد

اللقطه الاولى لقطة فنان

محترف

بالتوفيق لك

دمت مبدعا*

----------


## red_dragon

> *ماشالله اخوي red dragon
> 
> عيني عليك بارد
> 
> اللقطه الاولى لقطة فنان
> 
> محترف
> 
> بالتوفيق لك
> ...


ياااااه
ربنا يخليكى يا رب
محترف مرة واحده !!!!
ديه كلمة كبيرة قوى عليا 
و الف شكرا مرة تانية على المرور والكلام الجميل

----------


## bedo_ic

جميلة الصور جدا
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## red_dragon

> جميلة الصور جدا
> تحياتى
> بيدووووووووووووووووووو


شكرا اخى بيدو

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم 

سلمت يداك 

مع اطيب الامنيات بالتوفيق

----------


## بنت شهريار

تسلم ايدك دكتور محمد
جميلة اوى 
فى انتظار المزيد مع  الكاميرا الجديدة  :f:

----------


## aynad

جميلة اوي الصورتين يا ريد
بجد تسلم ايدك 
منتظرين باقي الصور

----------


## عصام جودة

رائعة يا دراجون

----------


## red_dragon

> رائعة يا دراجون


شكرا اخى الفاضل على المرور

----------


## red_dragon

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> سلمت يداك 
> 
> مع اطيب الامنيات بالتوفيق


شكرا على المرور اخى الفاضل

----------


## red_dragon

> جميلة اوي الصورتين يا ريد
> بجد تسلم ايدك 
> منتظرين باقي الصور


شكرا على المرور وان شاء الله اضيف صور تانيه

----------


## أشرقت الأنوار

[SIZE="4"] :y:  أحيييك على الصورتين بجد حلوين أوي
وزاوية التصوير حلوة أوي 
ياريت أعرف اظبط زوايا التصوير كده
تسلم إيدك يا red_dragon 
 :f2: [/SIZE

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الصورة ديه بجد انا بعتبرها اجمل صورة انا صورتها لحد دلوقتى 
> ولا انا بيتهيئلى مش عارف بقى ....
> بس بجد بحب الصورة ديه قوى
> قولولى رأيكم بقى ادى الصورة اهيه 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> الصوره ديه بقى محدش كتييير بيصورها ......يومها قلت اعمل حاجة جديدة (شوفوها بالمرة بقى )
> والله ظريفه برضه


*هنا برضك الصور غير ظاهرة إييه السبب معرفشى؟!*

----------


## milly

اول صورة مميزة فعلا 
استمر في التصوير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*تعيش وتصور لكن هذا البرج الحديدى لو كان فى مصر كان زمانه صدى وكلته الباروما وكنا فكناه وبعناه خرده زى كوبرى بولاق أبو العلا اللى كان بيربط بولاق بالزمالك وأنا مش فاكر المهندس اللى بنى البرج ده هو اللى صمم كوبرى بولاق أبو العلا ولا لأ وعلى ما أظن أنتحر لأن الكوبرى مفتحشى علشان تعدى المراكب!*

----------


## iraqlover

*احب احييك* *ياred_dragon* *على هذا الابداع الرائع*

----------


## iraqlover

*احب احييك* *ياred_dragon* *على هذا الابداع الرائع*

----------


## ام هاني المصريه

فعلا صوره حلوه بس احنا عايزين صور من مصر احسن وربنا يقويك

----------


## هادية

احلى بلد مصر

----------


## هادية

برج القاهرة احلى والاثار المصرية تحفة فى التصميم

----------


## خشاف



----------


## حنييييين الشوق

تسلم عالصور
 بجد الصوره الاولى تحفه 
واحنا فى انتظار المزيد

----------


## تقي جاد

صور جميله جدا و أرجوا التوفيق من الله عز و جل و التمنى الحسن

----------


## kmmmoo

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## أجمل من الخيال

*زاوية التصوير جديدة فالصورة الاولى وعشان كده الصورة مميزة جدا 

والصورة التانية جميلة 

تسلم غيدك وفي انتظار لوحاتك المصورة يا فنان 

خالص تحياتي*

----------

